# buying new Altima



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey everyone. This is my first time here. I'm looking to buy a new altima 3.5 this weekend. I just wanted to know how everyone feels about their car and what are the performance upgrades available. Also, anything that anyone doesn't like about it? is the Bose Stereo system worth the extra $? The car that i looked at had just the Sport Package. Any opinions? Thanks in advance

-Jim


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

The car is excellent. Just read what you can find on here to gather your own opinion. Test drives do count for something. 

As far as aftermarket parts, read this:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7224


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Bose is ranked the second best stereo for cars 30K and under By Edmunds


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Willy's right! I haven't heard a stock radio yet that sounds better than my Bose...


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

kurizma said:


> *Hey everyone. This is my first time here. I'm looking to buy a new altima 3.5 this weekend. I just wanted to know how everyone feels about their car and what are the performance upgrades available. Also, anything that anyone doesn't like about it? is the Bose Stereo system worth the extra $? The car that i looked at had just the Sport Package. Any opinions? Thanks in advance
> 
> -Jim *


I've been traveling around to the car lots looking for a second car. Every salesman I talked to likes the look and performance spec of my Altima. They all have said good things, and these are people in the know. I think?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks guys.

Yeah, I test drove a 3.5 yesterday and man was it sweet. I just need to get bring the cash and my trade in. I've already been approved for everything. 

oh, i also have another question. All the new engines are 3.5s. Are they all the same motors? if so, how do they get the extra horsepower in the Maxima and Z?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

The Altima 3.5 is very restricted. Intake, exhaust is different from the Max and the Z. I'm sure there are other factors that contribute to the extra hp. Although our cars are restricted, the can be modded in so many ways 


> As far as aftermarket parts, read this: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthr...=&threadid=7224


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *The Altima 3.5 is very restricted. Intake, exhaust is different from the Max and the Z. I'm sure there are other factors that contribute to the extra hp. Although our cars are restricted, the can be modded in so many ways  *


If I still heve it in 2 years....I will go all out on the mods...Except for bigger wheels....I do not want it any rougher than it is already


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *If I still heve it in 2 years....I will go all out on the mods...Except for bigger wheels....I do not want it any rougher than it is already *


I too am waiting to see if I will keep mine. Presently I am on lease and the only mods I`ve done was a drop in K&N air filter and dynomat sound proofing in the trunk.

There`s a guy in town here with a ride like mine and he put larger tires on his and it rides like shit. He has to get a long run on just to keep up with me.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Thats why (the ride) I stuck with 17 inch wheels.... that and reasonable tire costs are what convinced me.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Oh Moderator Ruben, if you want cheaper tire costs, I'd be willing to swap wheels with ya...


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

kurizma said:


> *Hey everyone. This is my first time here. I'm looking to buy a new altima 3.5 this weekend. I just wanted to know how everyone feels about their car and what are the performance upgrades available. Also, anything that anyone doesn't like about it? is the Bose Stereo system worth the extra $? The car that i looked at had just the Sport Package. Any opinions? Thanks in advance
> 
> -Jim *


Skip the spoiler. Save the $399, get one off Ebay from spoilerDepot (mine was $150+ship) and install yourself. Leaves more money for mods.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: buying new Altima*



DaddySkier said:


> *Skip the spoiler. Save the $399, get one off Ebay from spoilerDepot (mine was $150+ship) and install yourself. Leaves more money for mods. *


I don't think you can skip the spoiler anymore if you get one of the "Sport" packages, cuz the spoiler is included all the sport packages for th 03, so every car on the lot with a sport package would have a spoiler. But I guess if he orders it from the factory he could skip anything he wants.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: buying new Altima*



Waddy said:


> *I don't think you can skip the spoiler anymore if you get one of the "Sport" packages, cuz the spoiler is included all the sport packages for th 03, so every car on the lot with a sport package would have a spoiler. But I guess if he orders it from the factory he could skip anything he wants. *


I used to buy stripped down cars with big engines and then load them up with accessories(they now call them mods).

This time I bought the 3.5 SE with everything that came with it, I had to add the spoiler because there wasn`t one on the ride but overall I`m glad I did.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I had to get the spoiler with what options i wanted. But that was Nov of 2001 .There was also a limited supply of loaded 5gear silvers


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *I had to get the spoiler with what options i wanted. But that was Nov of 2001 .There was also a limited supply of loaded 5gear silvers *


I understand that a number of Altys sold in the States came with spoilers from the factory. Wild Willy has one and it is silver also.

That was not the case in Canada, it has to be added, thus leaving a hole by the back window, or leaving the extra light in for safety and lower insurance costs.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: buying new Altima*



Waddy said:


> *I don't think you can skip the spoiler anymore if you get one of the "Sport" packages, cuz the spoiler is included all the sport packages for th 03, so every car on the lot with a sport package would have a spoiler. But I guess if he orders it from the factory he could skip anything he wants. *


True, just skip the "sport" packages. I got my '03 with the leather, not the leather sport pkg. Just in case you need to narrow the $$$ a bit.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: buying new Altima*



Ratwayne said:


> *I used to buy stripped down cars with big engines and then load them up with accessories(they now call them mods).
> 
> This time I bought the 3.5 SE with everything that came with it, I had to add the spoiler because there wasn`t one on the ride but overall I`m glad I did. *


"Accessories"? Good god, how old ARE you??


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: buying new Altima*



lizzy494 said:


> *"Accessories"? Good god, how old ARE you??   *


Oh Oh! The cat`s out of the bag. Ash Wild Willy, I`m one of his geriatric patients..... hahahaa


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: buying new Altima*



Ratwayne said:


> *Oh Oh! The cat`s out of the bag. Ash Wild Willy, I`m one of his geriatric patients..... hahahaa *


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Fuzzy Dice and a Skeleton Head shifter do not count as mods Rat


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Fuzzy Dice and a Skeleton Head shifter do not count as mods Rat *


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> * *


Seriously, I love my Altima (it`s my fourth) I may go into a Max to escape from ED.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Seriously, I love my Altima (it`s my fourth) I may go into a Max to escape from ED.  *


I think we proved there is NO escape.  
But you should get a Max and we'll stage something. That would be fun. And inexpensive.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> * there is NO escape.*


Muuaahhaaahhhaaa


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Muuaahhaaahhhaaa *


What are you laughing at....hahahaa

Yeh I know if I bought a blue Max, Ed would buy a blue Max and so on and so on. Maybe there is no escape


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

I had an altima with the bose and an altima without the bose. go with the stock system is sounds almost as good. the only thing I miss about the bose system is the 6 disc changer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

Hey guys... thanks for the the feedback. ok, I ot may Alti last night  It's a velvet biege 2002 5-speed with Leather, Sunroof, spoiler and the bose system. Man, it's awesome. I think i looks a whole lot better with the spoiler. I don't think i'm going to be modding it up much. it doesn't need to be!  Only thing i might upgrade are just lights and replacing the stock front tweeters and speakers with my diamond Audios.

-Jim


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

kurizma said:


> *Hey guys... thanks for the the feedback. ok, I ot may Alti last night  It's a velvet biege 2002 5-speed with Leather, Sunroof, spoiler and the bose system. Man, it's awesome. I think i looks a whole lot better with the spoiler. I don't think i'm going to be modding it up much. it doesn't need to be!  Only thing i might upgrade are just lights and replacing the stock front tweeters and speakers with my diamond Audios.
> 
> -Jim *


Congrats, and have fun!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Congrats, and have fun! *


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

kurizma said:


> *Hey guys... thanks for the the feedback. ok, I ot may Alti last night  It's a velvet biege 2002 5-speed with Leather, Sunroof, spoiler and the bose system. Man, it's awesome. I think i looks a whole lot better with the spoiler. I don't think i'm going to be modding it up much. it doesn't need to be!  Only thing i might upgrade are just lights and replacing the stock front tweeters and speakers with my diamond Audios.
> 
> -Jim *


Congrats to you kurizma, I haven`t seen that colour here. It is rare.........


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

*Nissan 3.5 Altima SE*

I love my car, i have tinted the windows @ 35%, added a K&N air filter, i have also added a bra/nose cover. I am contemplating adding the side skirts as well. I have some feedback to aftermarket parts, you can go to the following link: Nissan Performance Magazine Here they have built a project car, and also have a place in Oceanside, California which sells some parts. I am particularly interested in the intake and exhaust they are offering. At present I am checking to see if this will void any or all of the manufacturers warranty, prior to installing any performance parts. I have heard that NISMO will be offering performance parts with warranties from the manufacturer, however Altima was not one of the cars listed for upgrades. When i recieve more information on the warranty issue i will post it. Thank you.......Rocke.........


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey bro, welcome to the forum. If you read some more posts, you'll see that your doubts/questions will be answered (intake/exhaust voiding warranties) and that most of the info you gave us, although very helpful, has been discussed in detail.


----------



## justdog (Mar 17, 2004)

*Bose*



wild willy said:


> Bose is ranked the second best stereo for cars 30K and under By Edmunds


HI:

I have a 3.5se with leather and the speaker covers in the back have NTS on them, initials.

Is this a bose system or are there several audio systems in the 3.5 with leather?

I have a single cd player no six changer.

Thanks


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

justdog said:


> HI:
> 
> I have a 3.5se with leather and the speaker covers in the back have NTS on them, initials.
> 
> ...


thats not the bose system... bose says bose on the rear speakers and the radio itself...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

blankgazex said:


> thats not the bose system... bose says bose on the rear speakers and the radio itself...



Indeed it do......even though Bose does not make the radio


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

wild willy said:


> Bose is ranked the second best stereo for cars 30K and under By Edmunds


hey wat is first then?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

altima04 said:


> hey wat is first then?



It was the stereo from Ford...The Mach something or other


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

wild willy said:


> Indeed it do......even though Bose does not make the radio


clarion still makes all of nissans headunits right???


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

wild willy said:


> It was the stereo from Ford...The Mach something or other



mach 460, its a great system in a shitty line of cars...
thoiugh i love ford trucks...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

blankgazex said:


> clarion still makes all of nissans headunits right???



I thought it was made by Panasonic....If my memory is correct...And it may not me...One of the Audio guys here will know


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

wild willy said:


> I thought it was made by Panasonic....If my memory is correct...And it may not me...One of the Audio guys here will know


WOW! Willy lives!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ok, know i need to know... im pretty sure its clarion, but themn again i am an idiot...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Yes, it's Clarion.
They've been making the stock
music componets for Nissan for years.

I took out stock Clarion componets
from my '93 Altima SE, my '95 SE-R
and now my '02 Altima SE...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

case closed


----------

